# Rock shox Judy sl 1997 zerlegen



## Walti (6. August 2010)

Wie kann man die Federgabel zerlegen? Habe alles was möglich war
demontiert. Leider kann ich die Tauchrohre mit der Gabelkrone nicht
entfernen. ( Trennen vom gelben Teil ). Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen !
Besten Dank 
Walti


----------



## endorphine (6. August 2010)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie es 97 war, aber bei meiner XC (ich glaube von 98) ist es folgendermassen:

jeweils eine schraube an den Enden der Tauchrohre ein wenig lösen (bei einer muss vorher der Einsteller der Zugstufe herausgezogen werden).

Kleiner Hammerschlag auf die Schraubenköpfe in Richtung Gabelkrone, dadurch löst sich die Führungsstange bzw. die Kolbenstange der Dämpferkartusche!

Jetzt sollte sich die Gabel einfach auseinanderzeihen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walti (6. August 2010)

Hallo
Besten Dank für die Hilfe ! Mit dem kleinen Hammerschlag auf die gelöste Schraube
konnte ich die Gabel auseinanderziehen...
Werde nun das gelbe Teil neu lackieren lassen !!
Suche noch neue Abziehbilder.. wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr im Original geben ?
Anschliessend werde ich die Gabel wieder am GT STS 1 montieren..

Nochmals herzlichen Dank 
mit Gruss Walti


----------

